# Patient is resting comfortably...



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I chose to take my new girl Coco to emergency this morning - or rather night. It was 3AM! :shock: Poor baby had not eaten yesterday and between 11PM and 2:00AM she had vomited 3 times - almost on my bed pillow! :yikes Good thing I have quick reflexes! After the third time I gave her a dose of Homeopet and went back to bed. Of course I couldn't sleep - my baby was sick!, so I got up to check on her. I found her sitting on a pile of blanket in DH's chair and almost non-responsive. Her eyes were open but no purring, no acknowledgement at all. :dis Now, normally this is my happy, playful little baby girl that reminds me more of a Pomeranian puppy without the yapping, than a cat! I was a bit alarmed so informed DH we were going to the eVet. nekitty

All vitals were fine, so some subQ fluids and an anti-nausea shot later, plus a $149 vet bill, we are home again and the patient is resting comfortably. I hate when these things happen, but her catatonic state alarmed me so much I thought it better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope she is ok, Sounds like you made the right choice.

I'm amazed at how cheap your vets are in the US, Here in the UK 'out of hours' consultation alone without any treatment is £151 ($247 USD) at my vets.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The office visit was $69 for the 24 hour eVet - about $20 more than my regular vet office visit. The rest was for the actual stuff they did. This eVet is very, very good. There is one closer, but for 2 extra miles it's worth the trip to get vets I like better. Doc said to give her plain boiled chicken and rice, but I could not find a store open at that hour so I have some chicken baby food until later. She still has no appetite, tho.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

oh no poor baby! I hope that appetite gets back to normal soon! Will remember your little angel in our prayers!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, Marcia, you had one stressful night.
Did she have a temperature?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, no temp - all vitals were ok. I have her isolated in the cat room and after getting caught up on a few hours sleep (both of us!), she has eaten 1/2 of a tiny jar of chicken baby food. At least she has SOMETHING in her cute little tummy now! Here's hoping she keeps it down. I keep say "baby" girl (all my cats are babies to me), but Coco is around 6 going on 2, but could be 13 according to the vet. Such is the life of a shelter cat and her adopter!! =D


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Marcia said:


> I chose to take my new girl Coco to emergency this morning - or rather night. It was 3AM! :shock: Poor baby had not eaten yesterday and between 11PM and 2:00AM she had vomited 3 times - almost on my bed pillow! :yikes Good thing I have quick reflexes! After the third time I gave her a dose of Homeopet and went back to bed. Of course I couldn't sleep - my baby was sick!, so I got up to check on her. I found her sitting on a pile of blanket in DH's chair and almost non-responsive. Her eyes were open but no purring, no acknowledgement at all. :dis Now, normally this is my happy, playful little baby girl that reminds me more of a Pomeranian puppy without the yapping, than a cat! I was a bit alarmed so informed DH we were going to the eVet. nekitty
> 
> All vitals were fine, so some subQ fluids and an anti-nausea shot later, plus a $149 vet bill, we are home again and the patient is resting comfortably. I hate when these things happen, but her catatonic state alarmed me so much I thought it better to be safe than sorry.



We had a scare with our new dog about a month ago.

My wife bought her a new toy - one of those cloth ones that you but an empty water bottle in.

Of course she ate about 6" of cloth off the bottom. She's got lab in her so what do we expect? LOL

Anyway, we called the e-Vet and they said to give her Peroxide, and if she doesn't vomit in 10-15 minutes, to bring her in. Try feeding a 90+lb dog Peroxide. LOL

We brought her in and they gave her a shot to get her to vomit. The cloth came up, along with dinner. The funny thing is she was so excited to go for the car ride down but just laid on the back seat going home.

Took about 1-1.5 hours. Our e-vet charges $90 for the visit and charged about $45 for the medicines.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She ate some baby food chicken and is still somber 6 hours later. I'll let her rest. Made an appt for Tues for pre-op blood work for dental, check kidney values (eVet recommendation), and recheck. I want to get her red gums, tartar and broken tooth that she came with fixed if that is even remotely having an affect on her.

Just as a side note - I've been *trying* to save up for over 10 years for a new sofa. - NO exaggeration! Just when I get near enough $$$, these vet bills just keep taking that $$$. Oh well, I'd rather have a happy healthy furbaby than a new sofa any day.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

petpets to Coco. Hope she recovers quickly from whatever cause her to not feel well. Poor baby....


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Just as a side note - I've been *trying* to save up for over 10 years for a new sofa. - NO exaggeration! Just when I get near enough $$$, these vet bills just keep taking that $$$. Oh well, I'd rather have a happy healthy furbaby than a new sofa any day.


Aww Marcia! It is so tough how these things just seem to happen when we are planning on buying something. I was all set for a new hair cut and some new clothes then one week after bringing Henry home my £20 kitten turned into a £150 one after his tummy upset!:jump

Good to hear she is eating hoping she keeps it up and gets better soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, How is Coco doing? I hope better....its those sudden "Something is Wrong" attacks, that come out of the blue, that terrify me...
Hugs and prayers
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More hugs for you and coco! It is terrifying when they are off....I pray she is eating a little more and perking up a bit


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so glad you did that. I did have a 16 year old Pomeranian who slowly did develop several physical problems but he was still ok. He also threw up and became dehydrated. I brought him into vet but I still go over it wondering if I reacted fast enough, didn't push hard enough. If she keeps the food down, good. Mine wasn't eating and I couldn't get enough liquids in him. They thought it was cancer but I will never know.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she's doing okay and resting comfortably! 

I think you made the right choice taking her to the vet. I would have done the same.



DaveMB said:


> I'm amazed at how cheap your vets are in the US, Here in the UK 'out of hours' consultation alone without any treatment is £151 ($247 USD) at my vets.


Yeah, I was amazed by that when I moved from Canada to the US. I can get annual exams for all three of my cats in this country for a smaller total cost than what I used to pay for just one of them.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Just read this thread (sheesh a day away from here and all heck breaks loose!)

I'm glad Coco is doing better, I am SURE that was a big scare and I bet your heart was in your throat the whole time!
Relax, Marcia, she'll be alright from the sounds of things. Maybe take some time, sit and just do some wanted and needed cuddling with your lil Coco, today


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

How is she now Marcia, poor baby


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat face said:


> Just read this thread (sheesh a day away from here and all heck breaks loose!)
> 
> I'm glad Coco is doing better, I am SURE that was a big scare and I bet your heart was in your throat the whole time!
> Relax, Marcia, she'll be alright from the sounds of things. Maybe take some time, sit and just do some wanted and needed cuddling with your lil Coco, today


Well, glad you are back! Hopefully your presence will calm things down now! :mrgreen: 

It's hard to be objective when it's your own furbaby hurting. I had to stop and ask myself, "What advice would the others on CF give?" I'm so glad I have this place to share my fears/concerns/joys. :wiggle

So, I'm sitting downstairs on the old, beat up, outdated, second hand, recovered once already, sofa minding my own business when I smell the *BIGGEST poop stink* I have ever smelled! I was certain someone pooped next to my shoulder, ..nope...not there. Behind the couch? Nope, not there either. Surely next to my feet - Not there either. :roll: I looked all over downstairs because the stink was EVERYWHERE and nothing, nada, nope. I went UPSTAIRS in the cat room and Coco had had diarrhea. OMG!!! thought I was gonna have to open all the windows. I sprayed Febreze and an hour later, I can STILL smell it, even though I scooped and tossed the bag. Now I know the windows need opened for a bit - 36 degrees or not! She must have a bug in her tummy. Poor baby. She is a bit perkier though. Came downstairs for a minute but I had to vacuum so she resumed her perch in the cat room.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Well, glad you are back! Hopefully your presence will calm things down now! :mrgreen:
> 
> *Yeah, LOL*
> 
> ...



Whoah, the runs.. oh man, I hate those memories! I had one particular bad episode where my girls darn near made the postman, hurl!! LOL

I hope Coco, is on the mend. She has to get right as rain so "J"-man, Jack, with all that 'man fur' has a play partner to schmoooze! lol


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am praying she continues to feel better and her chicken baby food is now all through her digestive system (ie...no more stinkies!). Give her a big hug....she was probably ready to purr just to get out of the stinky room!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SHE stinks! Gonna get a lap bath with some wipes. No poop on her, must be sickness smell coming though her pores!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor Coco! Take it easy, Marcia, try placing little dishes of baking soda in different rooms for the smell. At least whatever it is it is going out, not a pleasant thought but hopefully she will start feeling better.keep track of her water/liquid intake.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww poor baby! Hope she gets better soon! Did she eat anymore?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She has little appetite and no interest in the chicken baby food I offered her again. she wanted some of Jack kibble so I let her. I'm not a very strict mommy. She is drinking well out of the tub faucet and is perkier, so all around feeling better. She enjoyed her lap bath with the kitty wipes. I need to buy more - Missy likes them too.

Zuma, we got a Bengal into the shelter Thursday that looks ALOT like your avatar. Little bugger is scared and just SCREAMS at us, upsetting everyone else. I feel bad for her, she is declawed and I heard they don't care for humans all that much. I need to read up on them.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope that Coco starts feeling better soon. Mocha loved when I used a damp facecloth to wipe her fur....no special kitty wipes.

Because we are thinking of a Bengal in the future, they can get attached to humans. They are VERY active cats though, almost dog like, and being in a small cage is probably torturing her. I feel so bad for her...and being declawed too....poor little girl. She may not like humans too much right now....declawed, rejected, put into a small cage.... Wish I could offer her a home....but we are way too far away....


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm glad Coco is perking up a bit, so stressful when out babies aren't feeling well. Fingers crossed she keeps getting better and the appetite returns. I'd be the same, if My sick cat wanted to only eat treats for a day I'd let her. Better to eat something. 

Bengals are stunning cats, but very active and need a lot of interaction and I many underestimate it I think. Kind of reminds me of the people who want a wolf hybrid and then are surprised that they can't handle them. 
I'll never understand people spending money on a breed and then declaw the cat. Sad! Poor thing, hopefully he'll be adopted soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Poor lil cocoa puff  hope she's feeling better. 

Oh on a side note...any time I have to go to the vet...its at least $200!!!!   for 1 cat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Coco is back to being her old self today! DH was up with her at 6AM and played and played and played. I finally got caught up on some sleep and wandered down at 0730 to him looking worn out. He said he'd been playing with her for over an hour with the laser light and Da Bird and it wore him out!! :yellbounce So glad to have my perky girl back! :love2 She does remind me of a Pekinese with the curly tail and over active character (compared to the geriatric crowd here). Thankfully no yapping though!!! :thumb


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So so relieved!!! Hooray!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

That is brilliant news! Yay Coco! :yellbounce


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

So glad to hear!!!
It's so unnerving when they dont feel well. THey have taken our hearts and they never given them back.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay!! Glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

So happy to read a happy ending!!!
DId you ever figure out the cause? 
How frightening when our babies do not feel well.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Yay!!! So glad to hear


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, never did figure it out. It's like it was 24 hour bug or something. She is very playful and happy today....and currently snoring on my chest/lap.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah! good news! (I suspect your hubby is snoring in some hidden spot too!)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA!! He is!! Taking the second nap of the day. He works hard all week so loves to snooze on the weekends when he can. Me? I'm getting ready for a dinner party for 10 neighbors! Two pans of homemade lasagna in the works!! Sauce has been simmering for 3 hours!! House smells heavenly, Coco is happy and snoring softly on my lap, Momma is happy, Pappa is snoozing, Jack, Missy, Maddie and Lacey are snoozing, Live is good!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad she is back to normal.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow. I know It must a tough thing- for Coco and you. DON'T these things have a knack for happening when NO regular vets are open! I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Coco can't seem to catch a break*

Poor baby was throwing up again last night and in the middle of the night. Again, I was able to divert her to the floor just in time or my ear would have been filled! 8O

Luckily we have a vet apt at 1000 to do a followup after Saturdays 3AM vomiting episodes and eVet visit. Today we are going to draw blood for her dental work. Her breath is horrific, but I don't know if it's her tummy doing this or her gums/teeth. I hope it's teeth; cleaning and pulling the broken tooth is a relatively easy fix. Her innards may be something else entirely so hopefully a blood panel will shed some light. She seems in happy spirits this morning, ready to play, so I'm not overly worried, but the vomiting does concern me.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope your kitty feels better soon, poor thing 
Positive vibes coming your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Poor Coco  hoping that your little angel stops her sickness


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More vibes for dear Coco


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope it's something minor! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Coco is lucky to have an attentive mom who will take her to the vet. I hope you can get to the bottom of this and be back to normal. Sending good energy and prayers your way.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Prayers for Coco....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, Hugs and Prayers for you and Coco.
Hope your vet can get a handle on the mystery and that whatever it is...
Is easily treatable!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Me and the girls are saying little prayers for Coco to get better soon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor Coco is full of ****. Doc did x-rays and her intestines seem to be obstructed with pockets of gas and what looks like a small UFO in the middle. Her colon is full too. Doc has kept her at the cat hospital all day, administering a laxative orally to work through her system and clear everything out (we hope). I will pick her up this evening. Lets hope she poops at the hospital, but if not I will be giving her a large dose of laxative before bed. Poor baby. She must be miserable there. :sad


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh no!!! Poor coco!! 
Is she one of those cats that eats all sorts of inedibles?
Pazu has pica and I have to be sure the floors are clear of his preferred goodies, ...
He eats rubber bands, guitar picks, plastic foam toys, string, floss, those fleece cat teasers strings on a stick, pineapple leaves....ugh. 
I am so sorry she is poorly and I pray she is ok!!!
Many prayers for your sweet girl


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

We will all think positive thoughts and it will flow to Coco and you.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh poor Coco! Sending good vibes! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh Marcia, I'm so sorry. I hope the vet can sort her out. (((((((((HUGS))))))) for both of you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've never seen her eat anything she shouldn't, but having had her for only 2weeks is not much of a track record to go on. Ugh. I hate this waiting.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Marcia, you know that we are all here for you and Coco.
Hope that this resolves her problem.
Hate it, absolutely HATE it when one of our furkitties is not well. 

Prayers....


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear that poor Coco isn't feeling well! I hope she is better soon, please keep us updated.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, poor Coco. I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Heavens! Poor Coco...
Marcia hang in there for your sweet little Coco...
The waiting is the worst...
Hugs and Prayers that it all works out and her system can purge whatever it is, so she won't need surgery.
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia any update on Coco...
Hugs and prayers
Sharon


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for Coco!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Praying for poor Coco and for Marcia.
All paws crossed....
Sending healing prayers....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More prayers and poop it out vibes!!!!
Hoping she was able to pass that UFO...
Gentle hugs for you both!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I tried to post a 3 paragraph synopsis of what transpired but my computer hiccupped and deleted it. Yesterday after spending all day at the vets getting fed a laxative, Coco still had not pooped by 5PM. Vet took another x-ray and things WERE moving along in her intestines so she let me take her home. We went out to eat with friends and when we returned we did the happy dance - COCO HAS POOPED!! :kittyturn I donned my rubber gloves and proceeded to dissect it looking for any foreign object. None. Isolated in her cat room we gave her another laxative dosage before bed and let her rest. I got up about 5 and she had pooped again - runnier this time but still no foreign object! :???:

I have to say, that in my over 30 years of cat ownership I have never had to deal with anything like this. It gives me a new appreciation for those that fret about volume, frequency and other poop issues! I'll be joining your ranks until I know this is just a one time fluke. I may just give her a laxative a few times a week just to keep things flowing - so to speak. So, bottom line, Coco is fine today- happy, very active, playful, eating like crazy! All the prayers worked and we all thank you here!! :razz:


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh boy, sounds like you've had a lot of fun.  I'm glad she's feeling better. So no idea what the UFO is/was?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Very happy to hear things moved for Coco! Hoping the UFO was just a big bulky chunk of food she hadn't digested enough!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad Coco, is feeling good!! Hopefully it won't return. Maybe it was "settling in" issues.. you know, different water, different food, different air, Jack's awesome fuzz, etc. Now that she's settled in more, it might not happen again. <fingers crossed>


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Glad she is feeling better. I know you are taking great care of her....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yay!!!! Glad she is emptying out!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! Coco!! Happy Dance Happy Dance


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

What WONDERFUL news to wake up to Marcia!!!! HURRAH!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

So glad she is feeling better!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a good mommy - digging into the poop! Glad she is feeling good again.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

pkbshrew said:


> What WONDERFUL news to wake up to Marcia!!!! HURRAH!


You know you are a dedicated and passionate cat mom when you see poop in the box then dissect it. it's Happy Dance time!! :wiggle I'm going to isolate her again tonight and give her one more dose of laxative. I want to keep things flowing smoothly so to speak!!  What a difference between today and a couple days ago! She is acting more like a 2 year old instead of 6!! My DH thinks she IS 2. IDK.

Doc wants to check blood levels again on the 25th to be sure we can still do the dental surgery. So much fun at the house!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, Still no UFO? Did you find a giant hairball or???
Sure hope Coco gets it worked out!!
Its wonderful she's feeling so feisty!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sheesh*

I wish I knew what was going on with this little girl. I put some laxative and a dose of L-lysine in her morning breakfast at 0430. Yes, we were up early. She ate the entire 3 oz. can of ProPlan Chicken and Rice. At 0845 she was throwing it all up. Largely undigested. The undigested part is what bothers me, plus no poop since Wednesday AM. What is going on??.....

I have a call in to the vet again.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ugh, sorry she's still not quite right. I agree, cat the vet and see what they recommend! Poor girl!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

We are all praying and pulling for Coco and you, Marcia...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Marcia....Prayers for Coco and you....
Let us know what the Vet finds...
Hugs 
Sharon


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Marcia....so sorry to hear that the problem has continued to reoccur. Had a similar incident with Katy-Did last fall. Vomiting all night....trip to e-vet...xray....poop from stomach to tip of her tail. They gave her an enema....and, thank God that was the first and last time (to date). When I took her to my vet for a follow-up the next day, xray showed things were moving. One thing the vet and I did discuss was the possibility of mega colon. Has that been mentioned? Kitty prayers for all.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you guys


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

we've all said a little prayer for Coco over here... and one for you too


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Any update on Coco? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No real updates. The vet called and was not overly concerned about the vomiting at this point. Recommended giving her smaller portions, but more of them. OK. She said if vomiting and distress happen, then they will do scope her stomach and GI tract to see what is going on with her tummy. All in all she is happy and well adjusted just not pooping and occasionally vomiting. We'll see what happens over the weekend. 

Mega colon has not been discussed - yet. I don't even want to google it at this point. I hate keeping her confined in the cat room. She HATES it - being separated from the rest of us. She peed on my chair cushion and I sat in it when I got home - yuck. I'm thinking she was mad at me for locking her up all afternoon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Ah Geez...Nothing like an 
in-inclusive result! Hope Coco stabilizes out...
I know you'll be watching her like a hawk...
Hugs and prayers!
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it possible that all of the laxatives "cleaned her out", so there's nothing left to poop right now (especially if she threw up breakfast)? I've had kitties go 2 days without pooping before and be fine. If it gets to 3, I'd be worried.

She probably is just mad at you for keeping her in kitty jail.  Just give her some extra attention tonight. I hope she manages to keep some food down too!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More prayers for things to get better,...poor love, she must be sad


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

more prayers from us hope that little tummy calms down


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

You must be SO worried Marcia  
I don't think she pee'd on the cushion because she was mad at you, more likely she's stressed and unhappy. Poor girl.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Not trying to scare you....megacolon happens in humans too. It's kind of a paralysis of the colon, so the muscles that scoot the poop don't work all the time and the colon gets dilated. The up side (if you can call it that) is that it is not contagious and it can be treated/managed. My vet said that the kitties and dogs he's had with it have to come in at intervals for a rotor rooter. Continuing with kitty prayers! I'm thinking that this is probably not contagious anyway, but better to be safe.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Came home from the shelter to husband's report that Coco has pooped - - - ALOT!! We are doing the bountiful poopy happy dance!! :kittyturn :kittyturn

I'm guessing that her system is just slow and sluggish or she does not take the time to poop, worrying she might miss something fun! I don't know but as long as systems are working, I'm happy! I have found that she needs to be isolated and calmed down for breakfast - we sit quietly for about 10 minutes while she gets used to the idea that it's time to eat then she heads towards her bowl constantly looking at the door. :catmilk
We'll work things out but this has been a bit worrying and trying. No more vomiting since we went to half rations.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I wonder if you should add some pumpkin to her diet to help with her bowel movements (once she's off the laxatives)? If she has a slow GI tract, that could help her be more regular. Glad she's pooping though. Sounds like an exciting and romantic Valentine's evening at your house.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah for Coco! Hopefully all systems stay on go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats the reason for watching the litter box, it brings happiness when you see long awaited deposits :wink


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yay for the giant poopies!!! Hope she regulates out some!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome, so glad she's doing better!


----------



## stephy (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's to a valentine's "box of _chocolates_" 
Happy dance!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

stephy said:


> Here's to a valentine's "box of _chocolates_"
> Happy dance!!


LOL stephy! One of the volunteers at the shelter gave some of us boxes of chocolates and I have to say that Coco's present was much nicer!! Hubby had bagged it for my convenience and I squished it all up looking for anything out of the ordinary to cause all this problem. Nothing. Apparently she has a very sluggish system. I'm going to be giving her 1/2 tsp of Miralax every couple days from here on out to keep things moving along. ;-)


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

Marcia said:


> LOL stephy! One of the volunteers at the shelter gave some of us boxes of chocolates and I have to say that Coco's present was much nicer!! Hubby had bagged it for my convenience and I squished it all up looking for anything out of the ordinary to cause all this problem. Nothing. Apparently she has a very sluggish system. I'm going to be giving her 1/2 tsp of Miralax every couple days from here on out to keep things moving along. ;-)


my snick takes miralax every day, and has for several years now. just based on my experience, it might be better to keep an even amount of miralax in your coco's system. i'm suggesting you consider giving coco 1/4 tsp every day instead of the 1/2 tsp every other day. my thought is that 2 days between doses might allow coco's stools to become less moist, while a smaller dose every day should make sure her stools stay comfortably moist for her.

i just mix the miralax into my snick's wet food. snick is a very picky eater and the miralax has no taste to it, so snick just eats it right up in her food.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Good thinking rural-cat. That would be better than the every other day thing. I'll bounce all this off the vet to make sure I'm on tract, but what you said makes sense. She went again this AM and I'm keeping a diary of her pooping habits to track this.

I have found that to ensure that Coco eats all her breakfast with L-lysine and Miralax in it we have to go to the cat room and visit quietly for about 10 minutes. I have a plastic Adirondack chair and foot stool in there, a book and light to read by. It's actually a nice place to sit and unwind while she settles down then decides she's hungry. If I try and feed her with the others - or anywhere else downstairs she is so easily distracted she'll take 2 or 3 bites then go scamper off somewhere to play. I'm happy to spend the quiet time with her for a few minutes to ensure she gets all it all down and she needs. I've said this many times, but she reminds me of a little Pomeranian puppy (happily without the yapping) with her curled up tail and frisky ways. Just so freakin' cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia how about some pictures of Coco!! Please!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Good to hear she is on the mend! Yes got to agree with 10cats comment piccies please!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Coco has her teeth cleaned this morning*

Coco has her dental surgery this morning. She is having her teeth cleaned and one, possibly two, teeth pulled. Poor baby has not eaten in almost 24 hours - not because I haven't tried to feed her but because she just would not eat - too busy playing and horsing around!! I tried and tried and tried to get her to eat last night but she was having none of it. I finally had to put the food and water up completely and this morning she was indignant! Poor baby!

On a side note, her coat is getting much silkier, her breath is not bad any more and she is just the cutest thing - so very high energy :wiggle, but we HAVE to keep her separated from Lacey and Missy :boxing. 

Heavy sigh. Paws crossed all goes well this AM.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hoping all goes smoothly for her!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Speechie said:


> Hoping all goes smoothly for her!!


Thanks, Speechie!! Update on your new kitty needed (sorry forgot the name!) on your thread!!!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope she comes through it with flying colours Marcia. Let us know when she is home safe?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Update done 
Praying the dental surgery was uneventful and she is home soon!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing she is doing well, post-cleaning (and possible extractions)


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww I hope she is doing fine <3 btw how much is your dream Sofa if you have any or how much are sofas in general?


----------

